# Spotted Lantern Fly in Northeast US and honeydew honey



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

No input to offer out there?
Perhaps few even know the bees are on it?
imkerwannabee anything to add would be much appreciated.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Spotted Lantern Fly is not the only insect that secretes honeydew. Park your car under many trees during the summer and those little clear dots on your windshield are from honeydew.

From random Google search:
"A number of insects can produce the honeydew sooty mold needs for growth. These insects include *aphids, leafhoppers, mealybugs, psyllids* (including eucalyptus redgum lerp psyllid), soft scales, and whiteflies (Table 1). Both the immature and adult stages of these insects produce honeydew while feeding."

A good article from Rusty Burlew:
What is honeydew honey?

Since honeydew is available during warm weather,when the majority of our nectar sources are in bloom,I suspect most honeys have a small amount of honeydew honey.
I live in the N.East and have not heard of quantities of honeydew honey 
(ie: honey made solely from honeydew).
I have tasted a "honeydew" honey from E.Europe collected from a conifer forest where there were few blooming plants.
To my palate,it tasted like pine sap.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Jack Grimshaw said:


> Spotted Lantern Fly is not the only insect that secretes honeydew. Park your car under many trees during the summer and those little clear dots on your windshield are from honeydew.
> 
> From random Google search:
> "A number of insects can produce the honeydew sooty mold needs for growth. These insects include *aphids, leafhoppers, mealybugs, psyllids* (including eucalyptus redgum lerp psyllid), soft scales, and whiteflies (Table 1). Both the immature and adult stages of these insects produce honeydew while feeding."
> ...


PA beekeeper offering barrels of honeydew from SLF for $2.35/lb.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Well,as they say "Learn something new.........."









When Life Gave Pennsylvania Spotted Lanternflies, Its Bees Made Spotted Lanternfly Honey


A smoky-sweet flavor, courtesy of an invasive species.




www.atlasobscura.com





I'm still a bit of a skeptic when it comes to barrels.

You may want to see this.









Interactions Between Spotted Lanternflies and Honey Bees


Learn about how honey bees and Spotted Lanternflies interact during this on-demand webinar!




extension.psu.edu





Keep us posted. Is it worth $5?


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Jack Grimshaw said:


> Well,as they say "Learn something new.........."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. It is very informative. 
The spotted lanternflies are definitely out there in some locations in populations large enough to make a honeydew crop. Multiple 600lb barrels of it, during the traditional dearth. 

Heard back that the asking price is $2.65/lb not $2.35/lb wholesale. I've got the word out I'm looking to increase my knowledge base regarding the stuff, and the new bug, so I hope to hear back soon.

I'll let you know if the PSU was worth the $. Hoping it offers information to answer my questions in my original post. If not maybe I'll move a dozen hives into the hot zones and learn by trial and error before I have 200 production hives full of it.

Thanks again.
I've PM a member here that should have experience with this honey and how to work with it, maybe he'll chime in too.


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

Just came in and crushed about a dozen of them. I missed our bee clubs presentation on them with Penn State scientist-usually the club website has video up-I'll check> From what I hear, it's not something you want.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Not a matter of whether it's wanted or not, if it becomes a reality I need to know how to work with it and what value it may have to me if any.
Kind of like varroa mites believe it or not: I can keep them in check while making a crop and making bees and queens. The the value in them is that others have not been able to or don't want to keep them in check so buy honey and bees because of it.

Return PM from the grape vine has yielded no one yet making a dew crop in a hot zone yet. I'll keep plugging away.

Appreciate the input.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

One potential issue:


"Neonicotinoids, or “systemic” insecticides, are currently the most effective tool to kill the spotted lanternfly, said Kunkel. Such products — usually sprayed around the base of a tree — can last for months and kill thousands of nuisance insects, he added.
Unfortunately, more research is needed to determine their potential impact on pollinators.
“Caution should be used near flower-producing plants,” said Kunkel, explaining that researchers are still trying to understand the full impact of neonicotinoids. “We want to limit the root uptake of these insecticides in flowering plants because residues may get into flowers, and we need to minimize bee and pollinator exposure to neonicotinoids whenever possible.”
Responsible use of systemics is therefore critical, which is why Kunkel recommends applying insecticides after trees and nearby plants have flowered."

From:









5 things to know about the spotted lanternfly | UDaily


UD's resident expert offers tips on the region's latest invasive pest




www.udel.edu






Fortunately,my state(CT) ,and some other states,have made it more difficult for the uneducated to apply neonics in the environment.

https://www.clf.org/blog/beelieve-m...ass-landmark-legislation-protect-pollinators/


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

The spread of the SLF is extensive as shown on the OCT 1, 2021 distribution map from Cornell, attached. It shows 18 counties in NY with sightings and some with infestations, 3 counties in CT with 1 considered a infestation, 8 in MA with 1 considered infested, with much of PA under quarantine and all but 1 county in NJ under quarantine and a confirmed sighting in that 1 county as well. Even a sighting in VT.
The map includes it's presence in all of the areas I keep bees in 2 states.

Also attached is the file containing the insecticides labeled for use in NY on SLF, although my primary interest right now is the potential effects on my bees, honey crop and business.

Without sounding like an alarmist, it seems the potential exists for this bug to reek havoc on a slew of agricultural stakeholders. My nearly 4 acres of berries is no exception.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

While i am within the quarantine zone, i have yet to see a spotted lanternfly in my county of Mifflin, Pennsylvania. I've heard of one near the railroad tracks in 2020, and i've seen friends posting on facebook showing a few local ones here in 2021.

I have also heard of beekeepers in chester county, near the original incursion county, that have had virturally no spotted lanternfly this year when they were proliferant that last few years.

I have tasted the Honeydew in 2019 from PSU samples, i was not a fan. The honey was dark, but not with the normal bouquet of dark honey.

And for a side tangent, the mitigation route that my state took was absurd. Requiring any commercial companies inside the quarantine to train, to self inpsect thier vehicles to be SLF free, while not putting any responsibility on the millions of private vehicles going through the area. Absolutely ridiculous, I told my state apiarist as much.


Aaron


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

I too have heard of SLF's pretty much disappearing from an area after them being everywhere in the area for a few years. Makes me wonder if systemics are being used to mitigate, the story line indicates their use IMO. Colder winter weather knocking them down?

The county where I have my bees in MA, and the county in NY have both confirmed their presence, the NY county only recently. Both are agricultural counties loaded with fruit trees, grapes and tree-of-heaven for food sources. Much ag concern as a number of legal insecticide remedies are limited due to ground water concerns particularly in the NY county.

Sounds like the honeydew is being pulled and extracted like any local NE honey would be. Is protein supplement necessary in the fall to compensate for a lack of fall pollen collection. How are the bees wintering on SLF honey?

Thanks for the reply Aaron. Please update with any new information you may learn going forward.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Quote:
" And for a side tangent, the mitigation route that my state took was absurd. Requiring any commercial companies inside the quarantine to train, to self inpsect thier vehicles to be SLF free, while not putting any responsibility on the millions of private vehicles going through the area. Absolutely ridiculous, I told my state apiarist as much."

As a former CDL-A driver I can understand this.We had the same requirements back in the 70s and 80s for Gypsy Moth eggs.Lanternfly egg masses are an ideal method of spreading this pest.
Commercial vehicles are more apt to make more trips to random areas at a greater distance than Joe commuter.Plus commercials haul goods that are often staged outside (like hives) for extended periods and then can be transported hundreds of miles.
Truck drivers do a daily pre trip anyway.Just one more thing to check.


----------



## HedgeBird (Oct 4, 2021)

In South East PA - None of the local bee keepers I know are excited about the market for lantern fly honey. Local clubs suggestions/consensus is to remove supers once the LFs are out in force and let the bees keep the lantern fly honey for winter stores. Have also heard its bad winter food/crystalizes easily but only anecdotally on the internet, and not from anyone with direct knowledge/experience. Lots of stories of folks in my area taking down Ailanthus Trees either preventively, or after they get wrecked by the SLF - This tree is apparently the far-and-away favorite of the SLF and also "invasive" but has been around for ever. I would say this year (2021) we have noticeably less of these things around. I still see (and squish) multiple ones every day, but last year just seemed like a biblical plague of minor proportions.

edit - first post!


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

HedgeBird said:


> In South East PA - None of the local bee keepers I know are excited about the market for lantern fly honey. Local clubs suggestions/consensus is to remove supers once the LFs are out in force and let the bees keep the lantern fly honey for winter stores. Have also heard its bad winter food/crystalizes easily but only anecdotally on the internet, and not from anyone with direct knowledge/experience. Lots of stories of folks in my area taking down Ailanthus Trees either preventively, or after they get wrecked by the SLF - This tree is apparently the far-and-away favorite of the SLF and also "invasive" but has been around for ever. I would say this year (2021) we have noticeably less of these things around. I still see (and squish) multiple ones every day, but last year just seemed like a biblical plague of minor proportions.
> 
> edit - first post!


Thanks for the input HedgeBird, appreciate your sharing.
I'm beginning to get a crude feel for this pretty little devil between the info offered here and on the various states' invasive and ag websites. 
I too have heard of the honey being subpar for the honey market and for wintering bees. 
The article posted by Jack in post #5 above about the Philly beekeeper took me by surprise as did the asking price per pound by the PA commercial with barrels of it. 

Still wondering if any beekeepers in the SLF infestation zones are needing to feed pollen supplements to their bees in the fall?
What is happening to the spring bloom of soft and hard maples, tulip poplar, black locust and the summer bloom of the lindens? 
How are the fruit trees holding up? and the grape vines?

My feeling is that I'll need a practical working approach to co exist with this bug before I come to a biologic understanding of it.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

I made a good bit this year and am honestly happy to have them around kept the bees drawing white wax and really bridges the gap between summer and fall for me saved me thousands in feed and made me a whole extra crop to extract and sell from my understanding it has a low ash content and gives no wintering issues like other honeydew with high ash contents I have multiple barrels for sale and can't be happier to have it they came into my area last year and I was confused as to how they where building bur comb this year I was ready for them and was able to make a crop the yards that where young spring splits and the timing was right I made a deep on average off them


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

johnbeejohn said:


> I made a good bit this year and am honestly happy to have them around kept the bees drawing white wax and really bridges the gap between summer and fall for me saved me thousands in feed and made me a whole extra crop to extract and sell from my understanding it has a low ash content and gives no wintering issues like other honeydew with high ash contents I have multiple barrels for sale and can't be happier to have it they came into my area last year and I was confused as to how they where building bur comb this year I was ready for them and was able to make a crop the yards that where young spring splits and the timing was right I made a deep on average off them


Thanks for the input John.
The take away for me is a fairly substantial new flow during summer dearth, low ash content so possibly no winter problems on it, the speed at which they proliferate- from showing up to harvestable crop in 2 years, heads up was burr comb during traditional dearth singled dew presence.
I too will try to make lemonade after being dealt the lemons these pretty little devils represent. Don't see any way around them at this point. My climate is similar to yours, a bit warmer probably, so cold winter temperatures limiting their population somewhat is improbable. They are present in the NY county where my yards are located (also MA where I have bees) although the NY state Agriculture Dept. has not yet told us how big a issue it is currently. I have not seen them yet and have looked in the woods on Ailanthus trees, in the fruit orchards and on the grape vines.
We could use a flow during the traditional dry hot dearth period before the knapweed really starts to kick in just hate to consider the damage these bugs might do to other interests. The vineyards, of which we have many here, are very concerned as these things like grape vines.
Hoping you get your price for those barrels and the public finds it agreeable.
Anyway, great info. thanks. Please keep me updated and I'll do the same.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Wondering what is so special about Worcester County out of all others in the region?
Asian Longhorn Beetle and now SLF.
Are there still a lot of APHIS employees out inspecting trees?
Note: member of WCBA,one of the better bee clubs in the area.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Jack Grimshaw said:


> Wondering what is so special about Worcester County out of all others in the region?
> Asian Longhorn Beetle and now SLF.
> Are there still a lot of APHIS employees out inspecting trees?
> Note: member of WCBA,one of the better bee clubs in the area.


No clue. Perhaps meaningless, but it is the most agricultural county in MA in both land area and number of farms.
.
Yes inspectors and trapping have been common practices.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Some welcomed developments: 
Organic control of spotted lanternfly is focus of study by Penn State, Cornell
Early results of Philly-area project have researchers 'cautiously optimistic'


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Jack Grimshaw said:


> Well,as they say "Learn something new.........."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jack, the Penn State Extension webinar you posted above is one I can highly recommend. You may want to spend the $5 and the hours time as the pretty little devils are in your county in CT. Others should also consider this program especially if they are honey producers. 

I feel good about my new working knowledge to have formulated a plan going forward thanks to the input here, my talks around the grape vine with our PA beekeeping counterparts and the webinar by PennSt extension.
Thanks.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks like the spotted lanternfly is now considered a big enough threat to notify the general public about them.
Honey dew harvest can't be far off now.




https://newjersey.news12.com/eastern-long-island-vineyards-look-to-ward-off-spotted-lanternflies


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

Well I have found a market for it sold the 15 barrels that I have of it ended up having 3 people who wanted to buy it all worked out pretty good getting 20k and not having to feed the bees


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

johnbeejohn said:


> Well I have found a market for it sold the 15 barrels that I have of it ended up having 3 people who wanted to buy it all worked out pretty good getting 20k and not having to feed the bees


I was hoping you would check back in.
Great news you were able to move the honey dew, and move it so quickly!
I have a plan going forward thanks to the experience you shared and hope I can move what I am very likely to collect next summer. Found a fair number of the little beasts around some of my yards so it's very likely next year I see white wax during our normal dearth period, I'll be on the lookout with supers ready. 
Yeah. good to have a flow that fills the hives up for winter, what a pleasure that will be if it happens here like it has elsewhere. I like to be proactive in managing my operation and can do that now.
Maybe we can arrange for you to send me a few pounds so I know what I'm up against?


----------



## funwithbees (Mar 27, 2010)

johnbeejohn said:


> Well I have found a market for it sold the 15 barrels that I have of it ended up having 3 people who wanted to buy it all worked out pretty good getting 20k and not having to feed the bees


Does this honey/honeydew crystallize smoothly or with large crystals? is it dark like bamboo?
Just curious if we might have some here this year.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

funwithbees said:


> Does this honey/honeydew crystallize smoothly or with large crystals? is it dark like bamboo?
> Just curious if we might have some here this year.


I don't think it crystallizes
dark the stuff I made was at 104 color


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I wonder what spray programs are being used to fight this pest. Not sure I would want to be near ag areas.


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

Now you got me thinking-I have around 250 lbs. of very dark, very thick honey, we were barely able to strain through a 600 micron sieve-15% moisture. All of it came from my friends farm with the heavy infestation of lantern flies. Much darker and thicker than anything else we harvested. Is that what we're talking about. All of the hives in this yard were first year from nuc's so I wasn't expecting ,much but I sure as heck wasn't expecting dark honey. All of my intown first year hives had light/very light amber honey.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

Since the failure of a government in my state(pennsylvania) did not act when the lanternfly was in a relative small zone, there isn't much to do besides trap what you can, and let it run it's course. As stated before, the early counties with infestations years ago are stating very mild outbreaks of the lanternfly this year.
So either they found somehting to spray, or other wildlife figured out they could eat the lanternfly.

Aaron


----------



## Nature's Gold Apiaries (11 mo ago)

Hi all,
Dunno if this post is still active but wondering if you got all your questions answered.
IMO SLF is not actually as big a deal as made to be. I'm in MD/DE basically in the epicenter of the infestation for the last year plus. I need to have SLF permits and all to move bees etc. etc.
Last year i made a good bit of SLF honey including several supers of comb honey. To me it has a great taste and i haven't sold a lot yet so i haven't gotten much feed back. Most people make a big fuss until they taste it and get over the idea of what it is. . . 
as far as over wintering i'm sure there was some in the broodnest for this winter but I had better OW success than expected so i can't see that it makes a big issue.
I'd say the SLF honey is brown to reddish but likely varies with what plants the bugs are eating. Some of mine fermented in the comb for whatever reason and that made some really great tasting comb honey complete with air bubbles and all.
Never thought about the chemicals used to kill SLF but didn't see negative effects on any colonies working it. Not sure what measures were used to manage them in my area. not a lot of ag crops other than corn/soybeans around my apiaries so might not have been a treatment area.
from what i've seen and heard it seems like maybe they come in real bad the first year or two and then sorta fade out. Friends in Lancaster Co. PA made a bunch of SLF honey in 2020 but not much in '21 and it seemed the overall infestation was significantly lower . . . ? ? ?


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Any new experiences with SLF or honeydew honey to relate?
Infested here but not being over run by them, so far. No honeydew in my colonies as far as I can tell, but I'm looking for it regularly. Tough to tell at this date because knotweed is in bloom, perhaps when that shuts down it'll be easier to id.

Thought I'd call up this older thread with some current infestation information. Click on the link for current map from NYSIPM website.

NYSIPM website map.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Dr. Robyn Underwood gave a talk to the Northern Virginia Beekeepers in the fall 2022. She mentioned that she had some 1# jars and I asked for them to have a free tasting at the Virginia State Beekeepers meeting Nov 2022. Most people had no interest in tasting it. Those that did said it had a caramelly type flavor. Some said burnt honey. It was starting to crystalize some. It is a very thick very dark honey. I'm sure it would be fine for baking.


----------



## marcos bees (Jun 3, 2013)

ruthiesbees said:


> Dr. Robyn Underwood gave a talk to the Northern Virginia Beekeepers in the fall 2022. She mentioned that she had some 1# jars and I asked for them to have a free tasting at the Virginia State Beekeepers meeting Nov 2022. Most people had no interest in tasting it. Those that did said it had a caramelly type flavor. Some said burnt honey. It was starting to crystalize some. It is a very thick very dark honey. I'm sure it would be fine for baking.


We definitely have it here in SE PA. I have extracted it 2 years in a row. Mine does not crystalize easily. If extracting later, it is a dark brown. If earlier extracted in summer, it is more reddish--I think this is b/c it is mixing in more with the summer honey and thus comes out lighter. In the combs while still on the hive it is very dark in the cells. I don't prefer the taste but some people I gave it to like it. Go figure. But for sure it makes things more complicated b/c if you don't want to get it mixed into your other lighter honey, you have to pull the supers by a certain date. 

*One commercial beek west of here told me He sees the lanternfly honey coming in 1st week of July!*


----------



## COAL REAPER (Jun 24, 2014)

marcos bees said:


> One commercial beek west of here told me He sees the lanternfly honey coming in 1st week of July!


two things happen right about at that time: 1: dearth. 2. the stage of lanternfly life where they really ramp up 'secretions'.
its disgusting stuff.


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

Nothing good comes from China-my yields this past year was about a third of LF honeydew. More complications for bee keeping as my market likes the whites and light amber stuff. I am finding a market for it with people who use it in cooking, the strong taste can stand up to baking. It's a bit of a problem for me as I expand again this year because most whites and lighter honey is from the May-July months here which is also the best time to expand to expand and build strong populated hives. Bees or honey.


----------

